# Beinhart-Biketreffs im Gonsenheimer Wald: Start 12.04.2018



## Ripman (6. März 2018)

Die Biketreff-Saison im Gonsenheimer Wald in Mainz steht vor der Tür, *alle Infos hier.*

Seit Jahren bewährt: Afterwork-Biken mit dem Mountainbikeclub Beinhart e.V. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (4. April 2018)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!
Aber komische Gegend da in Gonsenheim. Im Binger Wald gibt es ganzjährig Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (10. April 2018)

Falls es trocken bleibt (oder maximal Nieselregen), drehe ich heute schon mal eine Runde. Wer möchte, kann sich gerne anschließen (18:30 an der Kapelle). Ist dann inoffiziell, also auf eigene Gefahr und ohne Garantie, dass ich gute Wege finde.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!
> Aber komische Gegend da in Gonsenheim. Im Binger Wald gibt es ganzjährig Saison.


im GoWa auch, das weisste aber nicht von mir, ja ;-)


----------



## O-Town (12. April 2018)

Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen. War eine sehr angenehme Runde
Gerne wieder.


----------



## Volker65 (3. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht es heute aus gibt es heute ein biketreff,wegen der Urlaubszeit .


----------



## Ripman (5. Juli 2018)

Moin Volker,

jetzt auch von mir gefunden 
Du warst ja am Dienstag dabei. Aber klar, auch in der Urlaubszeit läuft der Biketreff natürlich weiter. Vielleicht nicht immer mit dem etatmäßigen Guide, aber er läuft.

VG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (8. Juli 2018)

Sorry Leute,

am kommenden Dienstag werde ich nicht pünktlich kommen können, versuche aber um 20.00 Uhr bei Costa zu sein. Ihr müsst Euch also am 10.07. selbst organisieren, ich bin sicher, Ihr schafft das 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (30. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

das Ende der diesjährigen Biketreff-Saison steht bevor, am 13.09.18 werden wir für dieses Jahr letztmalig organisiert zusammen ausreiten.

Da die Bikesaison dann aber nicht zu Ende ist, geht es “inoffiziell” bis in den Oktober hinein weiter. Allerdings dann ohne feststehenden Guide, dann darf jeder mal vorne fahren und uns seine Lieblingstrails vorführen 

Denkt bitte in der nächsten Zeit daran, Licht einzupacken. Gegen Ende der kommenden Runden kann es schon schnell recht finster werden.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (31. August 2018)

Noch was vergessen: mit dem Start der "inoffiziellen" Biketreffs verschiebt sich, auf Grund der Jahreszeit, der Start auf 18.00 Uhr. Es geht dann also 30 Minuten früher los.


----------



## Ripman (17. September 2018)

Sodele, morgen, 18.09., 1. inoffizieller Termin mit Startzeit 18.00 Uhr. Ich werde es zeitlich schaffen, bin also am Start. Denkt an Eure Fahrradlampe (ggf. auch Rücklicht)! 

Also nicht nur dran denken, auch aufgeladen dabeihaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (20. September 2018)

Wetteraussichten sind optimal, zeitlich gibts wohl auch keine Probleme, also bin ich heute Abend am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. September 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## Ripman (25. September 2018)

Heute am Start (auch wenns kühl geworden ist), sonst noch wer?


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2018)

Ripman schrieb:


> Heute am Start (auch wenns kühl geworden ist), sonst noch wer?


ist geplant.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. September 2018)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Ripman (27. September 2018)

Heute geht auch was, werd pünktlich am Start sein. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. September 2018)

Ich


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2018)

scuzi, heute nur laufen...


----------



## Ripman (1. Oktober 2018)

Morgen, 02.10. bin ich verhindert, sorry! Donnerstag, 04.10. sollte wieder möglich sein.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr da


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Oktober 2018)

Nur wenn’s nicht regnet


----------



## Ripman (4. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir mir das heute doch nichts, sorry vielmals.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme mal um 18:00 Uhr vorbei


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Oktober 2018)

Ist heute jemand am Start


----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2018)

Radfahren klappt leider heute bei mir nicht, wäre aber um 19.15 Uhr bei Costa. Sieht man sich?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Oktober 2018)

Ist heute jemand dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin jetzt in Gonsenheim, habe die Nachricht nicht gesehen. Es war keiner am Treffpunkt. Ich fahre eine kleine Runde und komme dann bei Costa vorbei.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Saisonende treffen bei Costa


----------

